# Dealerships



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

So i don't know if im allowed to ask this sorry if im not.

So im thinking of hitting the dealerships to try get some contracts but i can't find any prices to use for an example 

so i wanted to know if you guys had any experiences in this field.

Any help would be much appreciated 

thanks dan

Once again sorry if its been asked before or im not allowed to ask this


----------

